# 12 INCH CRAFTSMAN mini wood lathe



## gunlocators (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a friend who offered to give me a 12" mini lathe by craftsman he said it came with a pen mandrel and its not good for 7mm kits. Do anyone know if there are mandrels available that will fit this lathe. Is this a good lathe to start turning pens on its going to cost me a case of beer to get the lathe  I have been looking at a jet but heck this is almost free....


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 25, 2012)

You may have a "B" mandrel, but it shouldn't be a problem to get an "A" mandrel. Do you know what the Morse Taper is? It is more than likely an MT1 or an MT2.


----------



## darthintel (Feb 25, 2012)

I have the Craftsman MiDi lathe ..it has a MT2...


----------



## OOPS (Feb 25, 2012)

Its well worth a case of beer, and then some.  My niece and her boyfriend have the same model, and have made nearly a hundred pens plus a few random other turnings.  Getting the proper mandrel should not be difficult.


----------



## keithlong (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good deal. How far are you from athens? It may be worth the drive if you dont want it. LOL, Just kidding, I would jump on that deal.


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 25, 2012)

Here are a couple of links to get you started. You'll want an "A" mandrel if they give you the choice.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pen-mandrels.html?gclid=CKqZ0IW8ua4CFWOMtgodGRLCCg (all the mandrels here are "A" mandrels)


http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=35_42&osCsid=4qm7ti1jv87s5ll2p04u89irp6



http://www.woodturningz.com/Tools_and_Accessories.aspx


----------



## srf1114 (Feb 25, 2012)

Mandrels are interchangeable Between lathes. The important part is the MT or morse taper. As mentioned most lathes come in MT1 or MT2. Given a choice, I'd go with MT2, but wouldn't turn down a freebie MT1. 

The "A" mandrel mentioned will cost about $10. If it comes with the taper just make sure it is the correct size MT for your lathe. 

Keep the "B" mandrel they are providing, it'll be useful when you do bigger pens later on.


----------



## eupher58 (Feb 25, 2012)

If its that small craftsman, I think it has a MT1.  Not for certain, but their photo looks mighty small to be a MT2.  Either way, I'd trade a case of beer for one....


----------



## gunlocators (Feb 25, 2012)

this is a link to the exact lathe he has http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922106000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3


----------



## eupher58 (Feb 25, 2012)

MT1 on that.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 26, 2012)

Definitely a case of beer.  Plus maybe he/she with share it with you a win/win situation!!!


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 26, 2012)

Get an adjustable mandrel if distance between headstock and tailstock is a problem.
Adjustable Pen Mandrel - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.=
gordon


----------



## RSidetrack (Feb 27, 2012)

I own one!  It is an MT1.  I turned pens for an entire year on the thing, did fine for me until the belt went out   The belt is more like a large rubber band, changing speeds on it a lot will just cause it to split and go out.  However, for a case of beer you can't pass that opportunity up.  I won't let mine go for a case of beer.  If you are just starting out it is a great little lathe.


----------

